# Circa 1939



## News Feeder (Jun 17, 2010)

A remarkable film showing women Freemasons at the Masonic Temple in London  congratulating Mrs Seton Challen on her enthronement as Grand Master at  a reception in Mayfair…&lt;p&gt;Your browser does not support iframes.&lt;/p&gt; &lt;p&gt;Click the image to play the video.British Pathe historical archive.












More...


----------

